# Mập ốm không quan trọng, chỉ cần mix 7 gam màu cùng với quần jeans là nhìn xinh yêu hẳn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (16/4/18)

_

_​_Nếu bạn là tín đồ hâm mộ trung thành của chiếc quần jeans trẻ trung, năng động thì chắc hẳn cũng có ít nhất một lần bạn băn khoăn mix quần jeans kiểu sao cho đẹp. Hãy cùng đến với một số gợi ý màu sắc dễ kết hợp với quần jeans nhé_
​*1. Màu tím mận hoặc tím nhạt *

_




Sắc tím được coi là hot trend năm nay, khi tiết trời vẫn đang vương vấn chút không khí lạnh, sự lựa chọn khôn ngoan nhất chính là  màu tím đậm._

_




Còn khi vào hè, hãy chọn cho mình tông tím nhạt nền nã, bạn có thể chọn áo phông hay sơ mi tím nhạt để kết hợp đều rất đẹp._

_



_​*2. Màu đỏ tông trầm hoặc đỏ đất*

_




Màu đỏ là sự lựa chọn số một khi bạn muốn tạo điểm nhấn đầy ấn tượng cho trang phục của mình._

_




Với quần jeans, dù là jeans màu đậm hay jeans mài, bạn nên chọn tông màu đỏ trầm chứ không nên chọn đỏ tươi bởi sẽ dễ làm cho set đồ nhìn lỗi mốt._

_







Tông màu đỏ trầm vừa sang lại không quá "chói" khi diện vào mùa hè._

_



_​*3. Màu trắng*

_




Gam màu trắng được hầu hết mọi người yêu thích vì không chỉ vì phong cách trẻ trung, năng động mà còn vì khả năng kết hợp "siêu hạng" của nó. _

_




Áo trắng mix cùng quần jeans cho dù ở bất kì thời đại nào cũng là một sự kết hợp an toàn tuyệt đối. _

_




Sự tương phản màu sắc này sẽ giúp cho bạn trông thu hút hơn._

_




Bất kể là quần jeans ống loe, jeans lưng cao, baggy-jeans, boyfriend jeans hay mommy jeans đều có thể mặc cùng với áo trắng. _

_



_​*4. Màu đen*

_




Cũng như trắng, màu đen cũng là gam màu an toàn khi mix cùng quần jeans._

_




Nếu một ngày phải vội ra đường, hãy nghĩ ngay đến áo đen và quần jeans nhé các nàng._

_




Đây luôn là cặp đôi không cần quá chỉn chu, hay cầu kì, chỉ cần mặc lên người là đẹp rồi._

_



_​*5. Màu xanh lá*

_




Sắc xanh lá tuy hơi kén da nhưng lại là gam màu khá ăn ý khi kết hợp cùng quần jeans, nhất là quần jeans mài._

_




Nếu cảm thấy chọn áo hơi khó, bạn có thể chuyển sang chọn túi xách hay một số phụ kiện khác màu xanh lá khi kết hợp với quần jeans._

_



_​*6. Màu vàng*

_




Vàng chính là gam màu mà bạn không nên bỏ qua trong mùa hè năm nay._

_




Tùy vào sắc độ da sáng hay tối mà bạn có thể chọn cho mình những tông màu vàng khác nhau như vàng tươi, vàng nhạt hay vàng mù tạt._

_




Những ngày nghỉ lễ sắp đến, hãy nhanh sắm ngay cho mình chiếc áo màu vàng để kết hợp cùng quần jeans nhé._

_



_​*7. Màu xanh navy *

_




Với sắc xanh navy, hãy chọn cho mình chiếc quần jeans mài bạc hoặc đen để có được set đồ ấn tượng._

_




Bạn có thể chọn áo phông hay kiểu áo blouse màu xanh navy và một "cái kết đẹp" cho set đồ này sẽ là đôi giày thể thao màu trắng._

_




Cùng xem qua những mẹo vặt thú vị với quần jeans mà bạn cần phải thử._​_Khi thời tiết bắt đầu chớm hè thì cũng là lúc bạn nên chọn cho mình những màu sắc tươi sáng hơn. Hãy cùng mix đồ với một số gợi ý màu sắc dễ kết hợp cùng quần jeans nhé! Chúc các nàng thành công._

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Sắc tím được coi là hot trend năm nay, khi tiết trời vẫn đang vương vấn chút không khí lạnh, sự lựa chọn khôn ngoan nhất chính là màu tím đậm.


----------

